# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX  HTCDongle 1.09b (1.10 in support release) Windows Mobile Bug solved

## seffari

HTCdongle 1.9b 
* Some Windows Mobile 6.x bug corrected
( searching after reboot fixed ) (Special Thanks to zemog100) 
This Update should solve this bug : 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Hot update coming up tomorow... Just finalising some theory... We will explain reason of this delay... 
Thx a lot for Supporting HTCdongle!

----------

